# Trim tabs OR jack plate....pick one



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That’s a huge general question. It all depends on tunnel, non-tunnel, pocket tunnel, step, size of the boat, where/how you want to fish etc. 
I wouldn’t want my boat without either but the hull is made for Lencos and a jackplate.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

tabs for sure. when you learn how to use the tabs properly its a game changer. we fish some of the windiest and roughest days, with no option...because we are weekend warriors. in the worst of conditions Ill take tabs all day over a jackplate.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Most microskiff designs with power over 30 hp will not function without trim tabs


----------



## KnightFishing (Jul 9, 2017)

I would agree with tabs however if you commonly try to run really shallow a Jack plate would be a better option


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Jackplate for sponson or tunnel skiff
Tabs for other


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tabs are mandatory IMHO.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tabs......you can dry yourself out when running against quartering seas and smooth out the ride in rough water......and make a happy wifey


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Tabs.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

There are certain models with "built-in" tabs or jack plates. It would depend on the hull, as others have stated. For instance on my hull, tabs all day (though I have both.) For my buddy's Bossman Skimmer, neither are really needed. I guess I'd opt for a jack plate though.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I’d rather get wet than hit bottom


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Although I have both if I could only choose one trim tabs for sure....


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

sickz284u said:


> Although I have both if I could only choose one trim tabs for sure....


JP


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Let's be realistic. Jackplate does one thing. Raises the motor max of what 6inches plus built in lift on some models. You can run a bit shallower, take off a bit shallower. That is still one use. Performance? Maybe, but how fast does the average skiff go? 25. So a plate gets you to 26-27. Also adds forty pounds. 
Tabs on the other hand can correct for listing while under way. Caused by weight distribution or motor/prop configuration trying to lean boat over. Can cut an inch or two draft(skegg clearance)under way, improve ride in rough conditions, correct porpoising if your craft has this issue and drier ride at times.
What does your skiff need more? I adjust tabs more than jackplate. But I need both for where I go.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It really depends on the boat, motor and intended use. Some boats don't need tabs, some can't run without them. Some boats can't benefit much from a jack plate, some can. The two best all around boats I've ever owned didn't need tabs but did give better and shallower performance with a jack plate. In general, the less displacement aft, the more tabs benefit, the less deadrise, the more a jack plate helps. If you're running a very wide, flat bottomed hull, go with a jack plate. If you're running a relatively narrow hull with more deadrise, tabs might be the best bet.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Both but tabs get more use.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have both but use my jack much more than tabs


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

So what does power to weight ratio have to do with the need for tabs?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> So what does power to weight ratio have to do with the need for tabs?


Probably not as much as weight to displacement and deadrise. Lots of heavy deep-Vs with tabs but no jack plate. Lots of light, flat-bottomed skiffs with jack plates and no tabs.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I use my tabs a lot every time I run my skiff. Many days I never touch the jackplate.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

This is a forum on micro skiffs so the larger boats that don’t need tabs should not even be considered here. I have run a dozen skiffs over the years and I would not consider having a skiff without tabs. When considering a motor I always consider weight first. Putting weight on the stern in the form of a jack plate would be way down on my list. Knowing the waters where you run and being able to read them is becoming secondary to having a big engine that just powers through the flats no matter what. 

If you have an engine that is more than 70hp you don’t have a micro skiff. I would bet that most, if not all of the guides that post here are not running micro skiffs. 

Not having tabs on a micro skiff would be like not having trim tabs on an airplane. Just the fact that it is being discussed as not needed tells me that there are a lot of inexperienced skiff operators on the forum. I realize that there are all different levels of flats fishermen here and that this is a great place to pick up knowledge but you have to be carefull and research some of the stuff posted here.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh great another my skiff is really a micro skiff and yours isn't post. Get a life.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Zaraspook said:


> If you have an engine that is more than 70hp you don’t have a micro skiff.


Some would say if you have an engine that is more than 25hp, you don't have a micro skiff


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I’m just going by this forums definition. I did not draw that line, the people in charge of this forum did. I realize that it is somewhat arbitrary. I agree with you yobata. Ifsteve if you want to think of your skiff as a microskiff more power to you. I don’t think you have to be offended if you don’t have a microskiff. There’s no shame in owning a SKIFF. I have had several skiffs that I would not consider to be microskiffs over the years. 

When you are talking about technical aspects of microskiffs and larger skiffs or bay boats there are worlds of differences. I control the trim on my Solo Skiff with my body weight. With my other skiff that’s not possible. Both of them are considered microskiffs according to the definition of this forum. 

It might make more sense to be more specific about which hull you are talking about when it comes to trim tabs vs engine lifting devices.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Tabs help with load imbalances, running speed and general ride quality. Jackplates while handy are rarely necessary. Typically motor tilt is enough to get by in shallow spots. Jackplates also have notable drawbacks on some boats.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hardly anything posted on this forum is only applicable to "micro" skiffs including this very topic. Not offended it just adds no value to bring up such nonsense of arbitrary definitions.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

You are right Steve I should not have brought that up. I also agree with your post about using trim tabs. I use tabs constantly while running my skiff. 

I see that you spend a lot of time on this forum. I am rarely here and didn’t understand that this forum has gone way past microskiffs. My bad.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I think this question is like asking “tiller or CC?” Hard to answer in general. It’s a matter of preference and what skiff you have.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Zaraspook said:


> This is a forum on micro skiffs so the larger boats that don’t need tabs should not even be considered here. I have run a dozen skiffs over the years and I would not consider having a skiff without tabs. When considering a motor I always consider weight first. Putting weight on the stern in the form of a jack plate would be way down on my list. Knowing the waters where you run and being able to read them is becoming secondary to having a big engine that just powers through the flats no matter what.
> 
> If you have an engine that is more than 70hp you don’t have a micro skiff. I would bet that most, if not all of the guides that post here are not running micro skiffs.
> 
> Not having tabs on a micro skiff would be like not having trim tabs on an airplane. Just the fact that it is being discussed as not needed tells me that there are a lot of inexperienced skiff operators on the forum. I realize that there are all different levels of flats fishermen here and that this is a great place to pick up knowledge but you have to be carefull and research some of the stuff posted here.


Bull Shit


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I think we need TBExt to make a decision on which is more relevant


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

Trim tabs. Hands down. I'm on a plane a bunch, so without trim tabs I'd be miserable. 
Even when I'm not playing with switches, they're in use while running. My jack plates only get used once I get where I'm going to fish. And I could do without as long as my trim and tilt are working. 
I've got Smart Tabs on my JV17: https://amzn.to/2Kdwhjw 
And Lenco's on my 19-6 Aquasport: https://amzn.to/2K8mzPf
Happy with both.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

jonterr said:


> Bull Shit


You make my point.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> You make my point.


6 months ago bro. Go fishing!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Zaraspook said:


> Not having tabs on a micro skiff would be like not having trim tabs on an airplane. Just the fact that it is being discussed as not needed tells me that there are a lot of inexperienced skiff operators on the forum. I realize that there are all different levels of flats fishermen here and that this is a great place to pick up knowledge but you have to be carefull and research some of the stuff posted here.


Me like like trim tabs on my planes and flaps on my boats. Most rocket Scientologists claim they are interchangeable. I dub thee microskiffer as absolutely perfect to test that theory.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going to jump back in on this. If you run a tunnel hull, a jack plate is essential in order to be able to get the best shallow water performance. A jack plate may allow you to raise the prop while running on plane as much as 6" above the level needed to get out of the hole. Running shallow at idle, a jack plate is more likely to keep water pressure up than tilting the motor. Hulls without a tunnel won't see the most benefit from a jack plate.

A boat that tends to porpoise needs trim tabs. A boat that is more easily unbalanced (read narrower, more deadrise, softer chines) can use trim tabs. Wider, more stable hulls that don't porpoise don't need tabs.

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, it all depends on the boat and the conditions. All this argument about absolutely needing one or the other is coming from folks who have mostly used one type hull in one set of conditions. Some boats/conditions don't need either, some need both, some need one or the other.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

With my tunnel hull and skinny home waters I use the heck out of both my jack plate and trim tabs.

There is no one size fits all answer here.


----------



## Matt Baldwin (Mar 26, 2018)

Jackplate all day long. You guys must be taking your skiffs out in non-skiff conditions too much. Shallow running is all that matters. If you aren't knocking your lower unit off every other year, your not fishing shallow enough. I never saw 2' waves in 6" of water...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> With my tunnel hull and skinny home waters I use the heck out of both my jack plate and trim tabs


All those times you've been out?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

*lol* Yup. Use them so much its like a dozen trips in one.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tabs. I have both but with my current ride it is all about tabs and a little about JP. Since my Vantage isn't a tunnel, I get the most benefit from the JP when idling out of a skinny area and not so much when running. I can get about 1.5-2" of lift when running although I can run at 4" of lift for a while if I stay off throttle. The hull runs pretty shallow anyway. It does porpoise once up on top so tabs are a must. My old boat had a tunnel and no tabs. Didn't need them at all but the tunnel allowed me to run stupid skinny for a bigger boat, maybe too skinny.


----------

